# Confucius Says: Call your parents today



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

_Confucius Says_ is a novel about caring for aging parents.

Cary, a middle-aged Chinese American, takes her parents into her home. She has been taught to believe in the Confucian virtue of filial piety and wants to do her utmost for her parents. But when the pressure of caregiving builds, and her marriage and health suffer, she reads the classics to find out what exactly Confucius says. The result is a rediscovery of filial piety as a universal formula for a functional, loving modern American family.
A review says, "I recommend this book to anyone who is dealing with parents who need care, compassion, respect and a tender sense of humor."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Just had my book launch at the local library. See my presentation at https://youtu.be/x0tav2apr2s
A review says: "I am blown away by the story and the quality writing in which it is wrapped...Confucius is often dismissed in American culture, but a thoughtful reader will find in this book relevance and usefulness of Confucian guidelines for family care."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

FREE Father's Day Read 6/20-21: Confucius Says, a novel about caring for aging parents.
A review says, "Confucius Says will have readers laughing, crying and desperate to call their parents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a comic drama about the relationship between aging parents and their grown up children.  
A review says, "I laughed my way in and cried my way out of this book. By turns hilarious and searing, mystery novel and textbook on aging, at its core this is a love story.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says ($3.99) is a novel about caring for aging parents, its pleasures, heartaches, and comical moments.
Here's my interview with AARP: http://tinyurl.com/AARPVeronicaLi


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

AARP Virginia is sponsoring me to do a series of talks on caregiving.  I've met many family caregivers at these meetings and am surprised that Americans are interested in what Confucius has to say about parent care.
Reading Confucius certainly helped me in my caregiving journey.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an interview on Awesome Gang. http://awesomegang.com/veronica-li/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

November is national caregivers month. I'm giving a talk about my caregiving experience at an event sponsored by AARP.
http://www.aarp.org/states/va/stateeventdetails.eventId=NA&stateCode=VA/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The book explores Confucius' basic caregiving principles and discovers their relevance in today's world.  
A reader says, “I am blown away by the story and the quality writing in which it is wrapped...Confucius is often dismissed in American culture, but a thoughtful reader will find in this book relevance and usefulness of Confucian guidelines for family care.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel about caring for aging parents in a Chinese American family.
A review says, “As a westerner reading this book…I realized that the issues here are not just Chinese issues. I recognized some of the same problems that I had faced with my own aging parents…I would recommend this book to anyone who has had to be a caregiver or may do so at some stage in their lives. In fact, I would recommend this book to anyone who just wants to read a good book that will make them angry, make them laugh, make them thoughtful, and maybe make them a better person.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel about caring for aging parents, its pleasures, heartaches, and comical moments.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WOU6QVG
A review says, "This is a remarkable book. Caring for elderly parents is challenging, and through this book we have a delightful tale of this challenge. Wonderfully written, it is an entertaining and powerful story filled with poignancy and humor-I found myself on the verge of tears and also laughing out loud."


----------



## jessielewis (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey,

This book is very good and helpful in order to serve care for ageing parents.Seniors are very much sensitive about their health,They need extra care and concern.In addition to this they also have many physical issues and health problems hence taking care of them is a necessity.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius's principles of elder care also apply to caring for other ailing relatives, such as spouses and siblings.
A review says: “I am blown away by the story and the quality writing in which it is wrapped...Confucius is often dismissed in American culture, but a thoughtful reader will find in this book relevance and usefulness of Confucian guidelines for family care.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm giving talks about elder care to both caregivers and care receivers.  It's important for both sides to understand the basic rules of caregiving.  
Confucius says: Our body, hair and skin are all received from our parents, we dare not injure them—that is the beginning of filial piety.
In other words, don't hurt yourself while serving your parents!


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

FREE MOTHER’S DAY READ May 5-8 on Kindle: Confucius Says is a novel on caring for aging parents in a Chinese American family. It's all about loving your parents.
A review says, “This is a remarkable book. Caring for elderly parents is challenging, and through this book we have a delightful tale of this challenge. Wonderfully written, it is an entertaining and powerful story filled with poignancy and humor—I found myself on the verge of tears and also laughing out loud.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

My novel Confucius Says is an Eric Hoffer Book Award finalist. The story is about caring for aging parents, its challenges, joys and comical moments.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says, an Eric Hoffer Award finalist, is a novel on caring for aging parents.
A review says, “Veronica Li firstly tells a great story, but also provides a kind of guide for caring for aging parents. Funny at times, heart breaking at other times, but always enjoyable to read. I'm at a point in my life where we are having to think about how we will find ways to care for and support our parents as they get older. This book offered poignant anecdotes into that process.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel about the basic principles of caregiving for aging parents. What Confucius taught 2500 years ago is still relevant today.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WOU6QVG
A review says, "Interesting book about family, aging members of family and how to cope with them. Relatable circumstances with putting family in nursing home facilities. Definitely a situation one can relate to. Very well written."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I was a speaker at the Virginia Governor's Conference on Aging in May, 2016.  I also listened to other caregivers' stories and found that the joys and trials of caregiving are the same everywhere.  Confucius says it best: To honor our parents, we have to first take good care of ourselves.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Gave a talk about the Chinese philosophy on elder care to NARFE, National Active and Retired Federal Employees Assoc. Pls see my Facebook Author Page. https://www.facebook.com/Veronica-Li-Author-131752573566896/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As keynote speaker at the Northern Virginia Aging Network legislative breakfast, I talked to elected officials about the issues family caregivers face. My talk was based on my book Confucius Says: A Novel on caring for aging parents.
https://www.facebook.com/Veronica-Li-Author-131752573566896/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel on caring for aging parents, its joys, heartaches, and comical moments.
A review says: "I am blown away by the story and the quality writing in which it is wrapped...Confucius is often dismissed in American culture, but a thoughtful reader will find in this book relevance and usefulness of Confucian guidelines for family care."
I also shared my caregiving story at an AARP site:
https://www.facebook.com/AARPAAPI/videos/vb.268409153295131/897529930383047/?type=2&theater

Happy Thanksgiving! Enjoy your family!


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a post about my caregiving journey with my parents on an AARP FB page
https://www.facebook.com/AARPAAPI/videos/vb.268409153295131/897529930383047/?type=2&theater
Confucius Says: A Novel is about filial piety, the Confucian doctrine of honoring our parents.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel about caring for aging parents in a Chinese American family.  
“As a westerner reading this book," a review says, "I realized that the issues here are not just Chinese issues. I recognized some of the same problems that I had faced with my own aging parents…I would recommend this book to anyone who has had to be a caregiver or may do so at some stage in their lives. In fact, I would recommend this book to anyone who just wants to read a good book that will make them angry, make them laugh, make them thoughtful, and maybe make them a better person.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Talbot County Women's Club invited me to talk about my book Confucius Says: A Novel about caring for aging parents. The club was established in 1930 and has been helping the poor from the Great Depression till now. Most honored to meet this amazing group of women!
https://www.facebook.com/Veronica-Li-Author-131752573566896/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says is a novel about caring for aging parents.  It explores the Confucian doctrine of filial piety (to love and respect our parents) and how it applies to us today.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says: A Novel is about caring for aging parents, its joys, heartaches and comical moments. 
A review says, “Interesting book about family, aging members of family and how to cope with them. Relatable circumstances with putting family in nursing home facilities. Definitely a situation one can relate to. Very well written.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says: A Novel is about caring for aging parents.  The moral of the story is: while caring for our parents, we must not forget to take care of ourselves.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says: A Novel is about the task of caring for aging parents, its joys, heartaches and comical moments. 
A review says, "Confucius Says is an inspirational tale for anyone caring for elderly parents….Veronica Li managed to spin a delightful tale out of the daunting task of elderly care. It is an entertaining read, filled with humor, insight, poignancy, and ultimately, joy.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Caring for my parents have taught me the importance of aging gracefully and making life easier for my caregiver.  I just hope I remember these lessons when my time comes!


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Now $0.99. Confucius Says: A novel is about caring for aging parents, its joys, heartaches and humorous moments.
A review says, "Confucius Says is an inspirational tale for anyone caring for elderly parents, or even an aging spouse or partner….  Veronica Li managed to spin a delightful tale out of the daunting task of elderly care. It is an entertaining read, filled with humor, insight, poignancy, and ultimately, joy.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucius Says: A Novel is about caring for aging parents, its pleasures, heartaches, and comical moments. ($0.99)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WOU6QVG
A review says, "This is a remarkable book. Caring for elderly parents is challenging, and through this book we have a delightful tale of this challenge. Wonderfully written, it is an entertaining and powerful story filled with poignancy and humor-I found myself on the verge of tears and also laughing out loud."


----------

